# innocuo



## matteo_apokalypse

Salut à tous!

En traduisant un texte qui porte sur les voitures à air comprimé, je me suis demandé si on peut dire en français "inoffensif" pour désigner une batterie; l'adjectif italien est "innocuo", mais "inoffensivo" en italien se réfère plutôt a une personne, donc je suis un peu confus.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jimmico

Salve!
Allora, devi sicuramente aspettare qualche madre lingua per saperlo con sicurezza.
Per quanto ne so io, il loro _"inoffensif"_ traduce sì il nostro _"inoffensivo"_ ma anche il nostro _"innocuo"_.
Anche se già in italiano mi suona male... _*"Una batteria innocua"*_ mi sembra un' espressione impropria. 
Ma se hai trovato sul testo _"innocua"_ allora a mio avviso puoi tranquillamente tradurre con _"inoffensive".

_Azzarderei anche un_ "_pas dangereuse"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Matteo_apokalypse et Jimmico,
Le tout est de savoir à quoi cette batterie peut nuire, ou ne pas nuire. Si on parle de l'environnement, en général, on le spécifie: "une batterie sans danger/non nocive/inoffensive pour l'environnement", ce qui peut aussi se dire "une batterie écologique", ou même "une batterie verte".
Il est tout aussi important de noter que dans la vie courante on utilise plus souvent le mot *pile(s) *pour désigner les petites batteries qu'on utilise dans les télécommandes, les lampes de poche, les jouets et autres petits appareils électriques autonomes ==> par ex. "des piles vertes". Par contre, on ne dit jamais "une pile" pour une torche/lampe de poche.


----------



## ganesa2242

On peut aussi parler de l'innocuité d'un produit, donc pourquoi pas d'une batterie. A voir si ça peut s'intégrer dans ta phrase.


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Merci bien à tous!

En fait, matoupaschat, il s'agit de la batterie d'une voiture à air comprimé, donc écologique. Oui, le sens de l'adjectif italien "innocuo" dans mon texte est d'une batterie tout à fait verte, qui ne provoque aucun danger pour l'environnement. Si la structure des phrases précédentes et suivantes me le permet, je vais chercher une des tournures ici proposées. Merci beaucoup


----------

